# Are there two types of px4's??



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I was reading this artical about two departments in Ohio and West Virgina changing to the PX4. The picture shown was this one










I do not see the decoker on that one. This is one from the Beretta site

http://products.berettausa.com/dett...e=images/immagini_maxi/JXF9F11_px4_S_maxi.jpg

What gives??


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

There was an article in COP I believe about those available to PD's and one was a DAO model not released to civilian sales


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

They should have kept the decoker. Cops have a High rate of AD when they turn in their weapons.


----------

